# Weight Training in Tradition FMAs



## 7BallZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Was weight training ever a component of traditional Eskrima and the like? What weight equipment did they use?


----------



## geezer (Jan 17, 2016)

"Traditional Eskrima" is a pretty broad category. If you mean just what may have been practiced in the PI back, ...say before WWII, I'd guess that modern weight training would have been unknown. But resistance training with heavy objects, swinging thick kamagong sticks, heavy bolos and kampilans probably existed in some systems. 

The FMA are very adaptive. Nowadays many groups, especially here in the States, quickly assimilate new ideas and training methods. That would include weights. Ever see how big some of those guys at Dog Brothers gatherings are? But historically speaking, I really don't know either. If anybody know anything, I'd also be interested in learning more.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (May 5, 2016)

Orcophile said:


> Was weight training ever a component of traditional Eskrima and the like? What weight equipment did they use?


Interesting question.  I'm reading a book entitled Cebuano Escrima beyond the myth.  In this book the authors profile a number of different teachers of FMA.  I haven't seen any particular mention of weight lifting yet but some teachers seem be more inclined towards physical conditioning.  For example, Bonifacio "Loloy" D. Uy is described as someone who "maintains a rigid training regimen" and has a backyard with a climbing rope, heavy bags, iron strike dummies etc.


----------



## GaelTex (May 8, 2016)

The posts above pretty much sum up the information. Ive heard some in the past (as well as present) would swing Kamagong sticks because of the heavier weight. In Pekiti Tirsia we do this, also sometimes we use a galvanized pipe. You can use both with freestyle exercises, I would advise against using the Kamagong stick against a tire, but the galvanized pipe is great for it. Make sure to wrap hands well , as you will surely blister from it. Perhaps you already knew this, but just wanted to add. Have a great one.


----------

